# Cannot stop Clicksor pops up!! aghh



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

For a while now i have been getting anoying pop ups saying, "pop ups under advertising" and then the title is ".-" 
the pop ups come when ever i open a new page. the adress bar of them is something like http://serw.clicksor.com:80/serving/links.php?
i am getting really sick of them
i have ran a full Spybot scan, a full AVG scan and a full Ad-aware scan, followed by CCleaner a few times. but still the problem persists. 
here is a Hijackthis log:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 16:59:26, on 31/01/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16762)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\CDBurnerXP\NMSAccessU.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgam.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\tsnp2std.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vsnp2std.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vVX1000.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\karen\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111v2\WG111v2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SpybotSD.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgui.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgscanx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\aAvgApi.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\karen\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://windiwsfsearch.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://windiwsfsearch.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://windiwsfsearch.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://windiwsfsearch.com/ie6.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = tspace.nl:3128
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! ¤u¨ã¦C - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe,
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: 912525 helper - {0354731F-950C-4A53-BC2B-132B5EE6B0FA} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0DCD4F35-9FD5-420b-A9AA-FED0E2AECEE0} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.1.807.1746\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BE1A344F-9FF5-4024-949B-52205E6DB2D0} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Veoh Browser Plug-in - {D0943516-5076-4020-A3B5-AEFAF26AB263} - C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\Veoh\Plugins\reg\VeohToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {144A6B24-0EBC-4D89-BF09-A06A718E57B5} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SM1BG] C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tsnp2std] C:\WINDOWS\tsnp2std.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snp2std] C:\WINDOWS\vsnp2std.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VX1000] C:\WINDOWS\vVX1000.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\karen\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WG111v2 Smart Wizard.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111v2\WG111v2.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &ieSpell Options - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLOPTION.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Check &Spelling - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLCHECK.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Merriam Webster - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\Merriam Webster.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Wikipedia - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\wikipedia.HTM
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell Options - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {9034A523-D068-4BE8-A284-9DF278BE776E} - http://www.iexplorerfile.com/redirect.php (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: IE Anti-Spyware - {9034A523-D068-4BE8-A284-9DF278BE776E} - http://www.iexplorerfile.com/redirect.php (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab3.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-GB/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {67A5F8DC-1A4B-4D66-9F24-A704AD929EEE} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/2.0.0.1/sysreqlab2.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9A953D89-B0EE-4E7E-933D-3B1D8CAFFA9B}: NameServer = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NMSAccessU - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CDBurnerXP\NMSAccessU.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe

thank you for your help!


----------



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

ive also tried exterminate it! 
but after th scan, it refuses to delte infections unles i pay for the full version!
i still need help on this clicksor matter, pleasehelp!


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello kiba166,

You may have used Malwarebytes before. If you have and still have it on your machine please update and run. Post the scan report back here.

If you do not have Malwarebytes please download from *Here* or *Here*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:
*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process,if asked to restart the computer,please do so immediatly.*

*Next*

Please download *random's system information tool (RSIT)* by *random/random* from *here*.
*It is important that is saved to your desktop.*
Double click on *RSIT.exe* to run *RSIT*.
Click *Continue* at the disclaimer screen.
Once it has finished, two logs will open. Please post the contents of both *log.txt* (<<will be maximized) and *info.txt* (<<will be minimized)
*So when you return please post
MBAM log
the two RSIT logs - log.txt and info.txt
*Note: Unless otherwise instructed always post the logs in the forum. It is likely these reports will not fit on one post. It might be necessary to break the logs up to get them on the forum. Just use as many posts as you need, that's fine.


----------



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

thank you for reply! scanning now!


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Okie dokie


----------



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

first log! mbam!
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.33
Database version: 1712
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2

01/02/2009 02:22:03
mbam-log-2009-02-01 (02-22-03).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 62367
Time elapsed: 30 minute(s), 51 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 6
Registry Values Infected: 3
Registry Data Items Infected: 11
Folders Infected: 2
Files Infected: 5

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{0354731f-950c-4a53-bc2b-132b5ee6b0fa} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{9034a523-d068-4be8-a284-9df278be776e} (Trojan.Zlob) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{be1a344f-9ff5-4024-949b-52205e6db2d0} (Trojan.Zlob) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{0dcd4f35-9fd5-420b-a9aa-fed0e2aecee0} (Trojan.Zlob) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{144a6b24-0ebc-4d89-bf09-a06a718e57b5} (Trojan.Zlob) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\multimediaControls.chl (Trojan.Zlob) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\CmdMapping\{9034a523-d068-4be8-a284-9df278be776e} (Trojan.Zlob) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler\{0ba3e00d-b660-46e6-a2db-2672ee82dc98} (Trojan.Zlob) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\Run\smile (Trojan.Zlob) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command\ (Broken.OpenCommand) -> Bad: (NOTEPAD.EXE %1) Good: ("%1" /S) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\regfile\shell\open\command\ (Broken.OpenCommand) -> Bad: (NOTEPAD.EXE %1) Good: (regedit.exe "%1") -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL (Hijack.Search) -> Bad: (http://windiwsfsearch.com) Good: (http://www.google.com/) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL (Hijack.Search) -> Bad: (http://windiwsfsearch.com) Good: (http://www.google.com/) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\Default_Search_URL (Hijack.Search) -> Bad: (http://windiwsfsearch.com) Good: (http://www.google.com/) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\Search Bar (Hijack.Search) -> Bad: (http://windiwsfsearch.com/ie6.html) Good: (http://www.google.com/) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\SearchMigratedDefaultURL (Hijack.Search) -> Bad: (http://windiwsfsearch.com/search?q={searchTerms}) Good: (http://www.google.com/) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\SearchMigratedDefaultURL (Hijack.Search) -> Bad: (http://windiwsfsearch.com/search?q={searchTerms}) Good: (http://www.google.com/) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchUrl\w\ (Hijack.Search) -> Bad: (http://windiwsfsearch.com/search?q=%s) Good: (http://www.google.com/) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchUrl\w\ (Hijack.Search) -> Bad: (http://windiwsfsearch.com/search?q=%s) Good: (http://www.google.com/) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Userinit (Hijack.UserInit) -> Bad: (C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe,) Good: (userinit.exe) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Folders Infected:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\twain_32 (Backdoor.Bot) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\912525 (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Files Infected:
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npbasic.dll1 (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\karen\My Documents\My Music\My Music.url (Trojan.Zlob) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\karen\My Documents\My Pictures\My Pictures.url (Trojan.Zlob) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\karen\My Documents\My Videos\My Video.url (Trojan.Zlob) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\karen\My Documents\My Documents.url (Trojan.Zlob) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

Logfile of random's system information tool 1.05 (written by random/random)
Run by karen at 2009-02-01 02:24:20
Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2
System drive C: has 39 GB (52%) free of 76 GB
Total RAM: 511 MB (28% free)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 02:24:56, on 01/02/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16762)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\CDBurnerXP\NMSAccessU.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgam.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\tsnp2std.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vsnp2std.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vVX1000.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\karen\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111v2\WG111v2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\aAvgApi.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\utilman.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\karen\Desktop\RSIT.exe
C:\Program Files\trend micro\karen.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = tspace.nl:3128
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! ¤u¨ã¦C - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.1.807.1746\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Veoh Browser Plug-in - {D0943516-5076-4020-A3B5-AEFAF26AB263} - C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\Veoh\Plugins\reg\VeohToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SM1BG] C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tsnp2std] C:\WINDOWS\tsnp2std.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snp2std] C:\WINDOWS\vsnp2std.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VX1000] C:\WINDOWS\vVX1000.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\karen\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WG111v2 Smart Wizard.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111v2\WG111v2.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &ieSpell Options - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLOPTION.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Check &Spelling - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLCHECK.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Merriam Webster - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\Merriam Webster.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Wikipedia - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\wikipedia.HTM
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell Options - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab3.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-GB/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {67A5F8DC-1A4B-4D66-9F24-A704AD929EEE} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/2.0.0.1/sysreqlab2.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9A953D89-B0EE-4E7E-933D-3B1D8CAFFA9B}: NameServer = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NMSAccessU - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CDBurnerXP\NMSAccessU.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 10830 bytes

======Scheduled tasks folder======

C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1220945662-1390067357-725345543-1003.job

======Registry dump======

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}]
&Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll [2007-12-18 817936]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}]
Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll [2006-10-22 62080]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0}]
AVG Safe Search - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll [2009-01-14 1078552]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}]
Spybot-S&D IE Protection - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll [2008-09-15 1562960]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897}]
Yahoo! IE Services Button - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll [2007-12-12 222448]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}]
SSVHelper Class - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll [2007-09-25 501136]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045}]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6}]
Windows Live Sign-in Helper - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll [2006-08-31 322368]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E}]
AVG Security Toolbar - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL [2009-01-14 1968920]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}]
Google Toolbar Helper - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll [2007-12-02 2403392]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D}]
Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.1.807.1746\swg.dll [2008-09-19 737776]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
{D0943516-5076-4020-A3B5-AEFAF26AB263} - Veoh Browser Plug-in - C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\Veoh\Plugins\reg\VeohToolbar.dll [2008-04-01 352256]
{A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - AVG Security Toolbar - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL [2009-01-14 1968920]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NvCplDaemon"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll [2008-05-02 13529088]
"SM1BG"=C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE [2003-08-27 94208]
"tsnp2std"=C:\WINDOWS\tsnp2std.exe [2007-05-12 270336]
"snp2std"=C:\WINDOWS\vsnp2std.exe [2007-05-10 344064]
"HPDJ Taskbar Utility"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe [2001-11-07 196608]
"LifeCam"=c:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe [2007-05-17 279912]
"AVG8_TRAY"=C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe [2009-01-14 1601304]
"NeroCheck"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe [2001-07-09 155648]
"VX1000"=C:\WINDOWS\vVX1000.exe [2007-04-10 709992]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware"=C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe [2009-01-14 399504]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"CTFMON.EXE"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe [2004-08-03 15360]
"MsnMsgr"=C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe [2007-01-19 5674352]
""= []
"SpybotSD TeaTimer"=C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe [2008-09-16 1833296]
"Google Update"=C:\Documents and Settings\karen\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2008-09-04 133104]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\avgnt]
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe /min []

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\FixCamera]
C:\WINDOWS\FixCamera.exe [2007-07-11 20480]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Google Update]
C:\Documents and Settings\karen\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2008-09-04 133104]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper]
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe [2008-03-30 267048]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\nwiz]
nwiz.exe /install []

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RoxioDragToDisc]
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 7\Drag to Disc\DrgToDsc.exe []

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\swg]
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe [2008-04-30 68856]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\uTorrent]
C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe [2008-08-24 267056]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\VX1000]
C:\WINDOWS\vVX1000.exe [2007-04-10 709992]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Yahoo! Pager]
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE -quiet []

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^NETGEAR WG111v2 Smart Wizard.lnk]
C:\PROGRA~1\NETGEAR\WG111v2\WG111v2.exe [2006-05-17 2297856]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Smart Wizard Wireless Settings.lnk]
[]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^WG111v2 Smart Wizard Wireless Setting.lnk]
C:\PROGRA~1\NETGEAR\WG111V~1\RtlWake.exe [2005-04-15 745472]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^karen^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Desktop Calendar.lnk]
C:\PROGRA~1\DESKTO~1\DESKTO~1.EXE [2003-10-31 442368]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\services]
"MSCamSvc"=2
"iPod Service"=3
"ioloSystemService"=2
"ioloFileInfoList"=2
"IDriverT"=3
"gusvc"=3
"Apple Mobile Device"=2

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
NETGEAR WG111v2 Smart Wizard.lnk - C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111v2\WG111v2.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\avgrsstarter]
C:\WINDOWS\system32\avgrsstx.dll [2009-01-14 10520]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad]
WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll [2006-10-18 133632]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\aawservice]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\AVG Anti-Spyware Driver]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\AVG Anti-Spyware Guard]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\network\aawservice]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\network\AVG Anti-Spyware Driver]


----------



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\network\AVG Anti-Spyware Guard]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\network\UploadMgr]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System]
"dontdisplaylastusername"=0
"legalnoticecaption"=
"legalnoticetext"=
"shutdownwithoutlogon"=1
"undockwithoutlogon"=1

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=145

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe"="C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Messenger"
"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msncall.exe"="C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msncall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.0 (Phone)"
"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1"
"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\livecall.exe"="C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)"
"C:\Program Files\Sierra Online\FreeStyle Street Basketball(TM)\FreeStyle.exe"="C:\Program Files\Sierra Online\FreeStyle Street Basketball(TM)\FreeStyle.exe:*:Enabled:FreeStyle"
"C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW-2.3.0-enGB-downloader.exe"="C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW-2.3.0-enGB-downloader.exe:*:Enabled:Blizzard Downloader"
"C:\Documents and Settings\karen\Local Settings\Temp\WoWSneakPeekDownloader\WoWSneakPeekDownloader.exe"="C:\Documents and Settings\karen\Local Settings\Temp\WoWSneakPeekDownloader\WoWSneakPeekDownloader.exe:*:Enabled:WoWSneakPeekDownloader"
"C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe"="C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe:*:Enabled:µTorrent"
"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe"="C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe:*:Enabled:Internet Explorer"
"C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\Veoh\VeohClient.exe"="C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\Veoh\VeohClient.exe:*:Enabled:Veoh Client"
"C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe"="C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe:*:Enabled:LimeWire"
"C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe:*:Enabled:iTunes"
"C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW-2.4.0-enGB-downloader.exe"="C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW-2.4.0-enGB-downloader.exe:*:Enabled:Blizzard Downloader"
"C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries\helpctr.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries\helpctr.exe:*:Enabled:Remote Assistance - Windows Messenger and Voice"
"C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe"="C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! Messenger"
"C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YServer.exe"="C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YServer.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! FT Server"
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeCam.exe"="C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeCam.exe:*:Enabled:LifeCam.exe"
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"="C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe:*:Enabled:LifeExp.exe"
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvsetup.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvsetup.exe:*:Enabled:Microsoft DirectPlay Voice Test"
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe:*:Enabled:Run a DLL as an App"
"%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgam.exe"="C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgam.exe:*:Enabled:avgam.exe"
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgupd.exe"="C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgupd.exe:*:Enabled:avgupd.exe"
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe"="C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe:*:Enabled:avgnsx.exe"
"C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe"="C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe:*:Enabled:Firefox"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msncall.exe"="C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msncall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.0 (Phone)"
"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1"
"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\livecall.exe"="C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)"
"%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"

======File associations======

.js - open - NOTEPAD.EXE %1
.vbs - open - NOTEPAD.EXE %1

======List of files/folders created in the last 1 months======

2009-02-01 02:24:25 ----D---- C:\Program Files\trend micro
2009-02-01 02:24:20 ----D---- C:\rsit
2009-02-01 01:48:15 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\karen\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2009-02-01 01:47:56 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2009-02-01 01:47:56 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2009-01-31 20:48:33 ----HDC---- C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB958687$
2009-01-31 16:46:15 ----D---- C:\Program Files\HijackThis
2009-01-31 02:45:19 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Exterminate It!
2009-01-31 01:33:21 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Lavasoft
2009-01-31 01:33:21 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Lavasoft
2009-01-31 01:19:53 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2009-01-20 00:35:13 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\karen\Application Data\Ahead
2009-01-20 00:33:18 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\picn20.dll
2009-01-20 00:33:17 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\imagx5.dll
2009-01-20 00:33:16 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagXpr5.dll
2009-01-20 00:33:16 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\imagr5.dll
2009-01-20 00:33:13 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead
2009-01-20 00:33:13 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
2009-01-20 00:33:08 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Ahead
2009-01-02 21:34:22 ----HDC---- C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB952069_WM9$
2009-01-02 21:34:06 ----HDC---- C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB955839$
2009-01-02 21:26:37 ----HDC---- C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954600$
2009-01-02 21:25:46 ----HDC---- C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956802$

======List of files/folders modified in the last 1 months======

2009-02-01 02:24:25 ----RD---- C:\Program Files
2009-02-01 02:22:03 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32
2009-02-01 02:18:44 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Temp
2009-02-01 02:02:19 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS
2009-02-01 02:01:39 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2
2009-02-01 01:59:22 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch
2009-02-01 01:57:00 ----SD---- C:\Documents and Settings\karen\Application Data\Microsoft
2009-02-01 01:48:02 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers
2009-02-01 01:19:04 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\RTacDbg.txt
2009-01-31 20:49:14 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\SchedLgU.Txt
2009-01-31 20:48:53 ----HD---- C:\WINDOWS\inf
2009-01-31 20:48:37 ----RSHDC---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache
2009-01-31 20:48:20 ----HD---- C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$
2009-01-31 20:42:23 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Debug
2009-01-31 14:45:03 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2009-01-31 14:40:48 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2009-01-31 03:40:26 ----HD---- C:\$AVG8.VAULT$
2009-01-31 01:40:16 ----SHD---- C:\WINDOWS\Installer
2009-01-31 01:40:14 ----SHD---- C:\Config.Msi
2009-01-31 01:19:53 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Common Files
2009-01-31 01:10:46 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\karen\Application Data\AVGTOOLBAR
2009-01-28 00:16:22 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\karen\Application Data\uTorrent
2009-01-26 01:54:26 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\security
2009-01-26 01:05:25 ----SD---- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks
2009-01-14 01:56:47 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8
2009-01-14 01:52:02 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\avgrsstx.dll
2009-01-12 01:16:39 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
2009-01-10 01:35:28 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\MRT.exe
2009-01-02 21:33:28 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer
2009-01-02 18:06:24 ----A---- C:\YServer.txt
2009-01-02 18:05:13 ----D---- C:\Poker

======List of drivers (R=Running, S=Stopped, 0=Boot, 1=System, 2=Auto, 3=Demand, 4=Disabled)======

R1 AvgLdx86;AVG AVI Loader Driver x86; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\avgldx86.sys [2009-01-16 325128]
R1 AvgMfx86;AVG On-access Scanner Minifilter Driver x86; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\avgmfx86.sys [2009-01-14 27656]
R1 AvgTdiX;AVG8 Network Redirector; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\avgtdix.sys [2009-01-14 107272]
R1 DVDVRRdr_xp;DVDVRRdr_xp; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DVDVRRdr_xp.sys [2004-01-27 140416]
R1 intelppm;Intel Processor Driver; C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys [2004-08-03 36096]
R1 ssmdrv;ssmdrv; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ssmdrv.sys [2007-03-01 28352]
R1 UDFReadr;UDFReadr; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\UDFReadr.sys [2004-01-27 197632]
R2 AegisP;AEGIS Protocol (IEEE 802.1x) v3.4.5.0; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AegisP.sys [2007-12-02 21035]
R2 EAPPkt;Realtek EAPPkt Protocol; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\EAPPkt.sys [2005-04-01 66048]
R2 ScFBPNT2;CanoScan FBP2 Port Driver; \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ScFBPNT2.SYS []
R3 MBAMSwissArmy;MBAMSwissArmy; \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys []
R3 nv;nv; C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys [2008-05-02 6554496]
R3 ROOTMODEM;Microsoft Legacy Modem Driver; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\RootMdm.sys [2001-10-04 5888]
R3 RTLWUSB;NETGEAR WG111v2 54Mbps Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter NT Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wg111v2.sys [2006-03-27 167808]
R3 SiS7012;Service for AC'97 Sample Driver (WDM); C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sis7012.sys [2004-11-03 267136]
R3 SISNICXP;SiS PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter Driver for NDIS51; C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\sisnicxp.sys [2005-12-19 32768]
R3 usbehci;Microsoft USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller Miniport Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys [2004-08-03 26624]
R3 usbhub;USB2 Enabled Hub; C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys [2004-08-03 57600]
R3 usbohci;Microsoft USB Open Host Controller Miniport Driver; C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys [2004-08-03 17024]
S1 Cdr4_xp;Cdr4_xp; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdr4_xp.sys []
S1 Cdralw2k;Cdralw2k; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdralw2k.sys []
S1 cdudf_xp;cdudf_xp; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cdudf_xp.sys [2004-01-27 284928]
S1 pwd_2k;pwd_2k; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pwd_2k.sys []
S3 CCDECODE;Closed Caption Decoder; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys [2004-08-03 17024]
S3 dvd_2K;dvd_2K; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dvd_2K.sys [2004-01-27 23680]
S3 EagleNT;EagleNT; \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\EagleNT.sys []
S3 EraserUtilDrv10741;EraserUtilDrv10741; \??\C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilDrv10741.sys []
S3 EraserUtilDrvI7;EraserUtilDrvI7; \??\C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilDrvI7.sys []
S3 GEARAspiWDM;GEARAspiWDM; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys [2008-01-29 16168]
S3 mmc_2K;mmc_2K; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mmc_2K.sys [2004-01-27 23680]
S3 motmodem;Motorola USB CDC ACM Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\motmodem.sys [2007-02-27 21504]
S3 MSTEE;Microsoft Streaming Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys [2004-08-03 5504]
S3 NABTSFEC;NABTS/FEC VBI Codec; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys [2004-08-03 85376]
S3 NdisIP;Microsoft TV/Video Connection; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys [2004-08-03 10880]
S3 SISNIC;SiS PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\sisnic.sys [2004-08-03 32768]
S3 SjyPkt;SjyPkt; \??\C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\SjyPkt.sys []
S3 SLIP;BDA Slip De-Framer; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys [2004-08-03 11136]
S3 SNP2STD;USB2.0 PC Camera (SNP2STD); C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\snp2sxp.sys [2007-08-10 12212864]
S3 streamip;BDA IPSink; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys [2004-08-03 15360]
S3 usbaudio;USB Audio Driver (WDM); C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys [2004-08-03 59264]
S3 usbccgp;Microsoft USB Generic Parent Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys [2004-08-03 31616]
S3 usbprint;Microsoft USB PRINTER Class; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys [2004-08-03 25856]
S3 USBSTOR;USB Mass Storage Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS [2004-08-03 26496]
S3 VX1000;VX-1000; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\VX1000.sys [2007-04-10 1966312]
S3 Wdf01000;Wdf01000; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Wdf01000.sys [2006-11-02 492000]
S3 WSTCODEC;World Standard Teletext Codec; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS [2004-08-03 19328]
S3 WudfPf;Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Platform Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WudfPf.sys [2006-09-28 77568]
S3 WudfRd;Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Reflector; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wudfrd.sys [2006-09-28 82944]
S4 IntelIde;IntelIde; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\IntelIde.sys []
S4 sr;System Restore Filter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\sr.sys [2004-08-03 73472]

======List of services (R=Running, S=Stopped, 0=Boot, 1=System, 2=Auto, 3=Demand, 4=Disabled)======

R2 aawservice;Ad-Aware 2007 Service; C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe [2008-03-19 607576]
R2 avg8wd;AVG8 WatchDog; C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe [2009-01-14 298264]
R2 MDM;Machine Debug Manager; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE [2003-06-19 322120]
R2 NMSAccessU;NMSAccessU; C:\Program Files\CDBurnerXP\NMSAccessU.exe [2007-10-12 71096]
R2 NVSvc;NVIDIA Display Driver Service; C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe [2008-05-02 159812]
R3 usnjsvc;Messenger Sharing Folders USN Journal Reader service; C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe [2007-01-19 97136]
S3 aspnet_state;ASP.NET State Service; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe [2007-10-24 33800]
S3 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32;.NET Runtime Optimization Service v2.0.50727_X86; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe [2007-10-24 70144]
S3 FLEXnet Licensing Service;FLEXnet Licensing Service; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe [2008-09-22 654848]
S3 iPod Service;iPod Service; C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe [2008-03-30 504104]
S3 ose;Office Source Engine; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE [2003-07-28 89136]
S3 WMPNetworkSvc;Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service; C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNetwk.exe [2006-10-18 913408]
S3 WudfSvc;Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2004-08-03 14336]
S4 Apple Mobile Device;Apple Mobile Device; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe [2008-02-18 110592]
S4 gusvc;Google Updater Service; C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe [2007-12-02 138168]
S4 IDriverT;InstallDriver Table Manager; C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe [2004-10-22 73728]
S4 ioloFileInfoList;iolo FileInfoList Service; C:\Program Files\iolo\common\lib\ioloServiceManager.exe [2008-09-24 596840]
S4 ioloSystemService;iolo System Service; C:\Program Files\iolo\common\lib\ioloServiceManager.exe [2008-09-24 596840]
S4 MSCamSvc;MSCamSvc; c:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\MSCamS32.exe [2007-05-17 271720]

-----------------EOF-----------------


----------



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

and now info
info.txt logfile of random's system information tool 1.05 2009-02-01 02:25:03

======Uninstall list======

-->C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\UNYT_W~1.EXE
-->rundll32.exe setupapi.dll,InstallHinfSection DefaultUninstall 132 C:\WINDOWS\INF\PCHealth.inf
3ivx MPEG-4 5.0.2 (remove only)-->"C:\Program Files\3ivx\3ivx MPEG-4 5.0.2\uninstaller.exe"
Ad-Aware 2007-->MsiExec.exe /I{DED53B0B-B67C-4244-AE6A-D6FD3C28D1EF}
Adobe Acrobat and Reader 8.1.2 Security Update 1 (KB403742)-->MsiExec.exe /X{6846389C-BAC0-4374-808E-B120F86AF5D7}
Adobe Anchor Service CS3-->MsiExec.exe /I{90176341-0A8B-4CCC-A78D-F862228A6B95}
Adobe Asset Services CS3-->MsiExec.exe /I{6FF5DD7A-FE28-4439-B8CF-1E9AF4EA0A61}
Adobe Bridge CS3-->MsiExec.exe /I{9C9824D9-9000-4373-A6A5-D0E5D4831394}
Adobe Fireworks CS3-->C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Installers\bbef028176efa5abf0233d3e1747be8\Setup.exe
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\uninstall_activeX.exe
Adobe Photoshop 7.0-->C:\WINDOWS\ISUNINST.EXE -f"C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Uninst.isu" -c"C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Uninst.dll"
Adobe Reader 8.1.2-->MsiExec.exe /I{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-A81200000003}
Adobe Setup-->MsiExec.exe /I{15C768E2-AB61-4DE3-952F-6B237A834951}
Adobe Shockwave Player 11-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\adobe\SHOCKW~1\UNWISE.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\SHOCKW~1\Install.log
Ahead Nero 6 Demo-->C:\Program Files\Ahead\nero\uninstall\UNNERO.exe /UNINSTALL
Apple Mobile Device Support-->MsiExec.exe /I{44734179-8A79-4DEE-BB08-73037F065543}
Apple Software Update-->MsiExec.exe /I{B74F042E-E1B9-4A5B-8D46-387BB172F0A4}
Audacity 1.2.6-->"C:\Program Files\Audacity\unins000.exe"
Avanquest update-->C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{76E41F43-59D2-4F30-BA42-9A762EE1E8DE}\Setup.exe -runfromtemp -l0x0009 -removeonly
AVG 8.0-->C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\setup.exe /UNINSTALL
AVIcodec (remove only)-->"C:\Program Files\AVIcodec\uninst.exe"
BSR Screen Recorder 4-->C:\Program Files\Bulent's Screen Recorder 4\Uninstall Screen Recorder 4.exe
Canon CanoCraft CS-P 3.7-->C:\WINDOWS\IsUninst.exe -f"C:\Program Files\Canon\CanoCraft CS-P 3.7\Uninst.isu" -c"C:\Program Files\Canon\CanoCraft CS-P 3.7\scuninst.dll"
Canon ScanGear Toolbox CS-->C:\WINDOWS\IsUninst.exe -f"C:\Program Files\Canon\ScanGear Toolbox CS\Uninst.isu" -c"C:\Program Files\Canon\ScanGear Toolbox CS\uninst.dll"
CCleaner (remove only)-->"C:\Program Files\CCleaner\uninst.exe"
CDBurnerXP-->"C:\Program Files\CDBurnerXP\unins000.exe"
Combined Community Codec Pack 2007-07-22-->"C:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\unins000.exe"
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0020-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Cypress USB Mass Storage Driver Installation-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{2E0695EE-ED29-4D96-BD77-2A9A17EDF0D6}\Setup.exe" -l0x9 NotFirstInstall
Desktop Calendar 0.42b-->"C:\Program Files\Desktop Calendar\unins000.exe"
DivX Web Player-->C:\Program Files\DivX\DivXWebPlayerUninstall.exe /PLUGIN
Exterminate It!-->C:\Program Files\Exterminate It!\ExterminateIt_Uninst.exe
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer-->MsiExec.exe /I{DBEA1034-5882-4A88-8033-81C4EF0CFA29}
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer-->regsvr32 /u /s "c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll"
HijackThis 2.0.2-->"C:\Program Files\trend micro\HijackThis.exe" /uninstall
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB929399$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB939683$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB914440$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB915865$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB926239$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB952287$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
hp deskjet 950c series (Remove only)-->C:\Program Files\hp deskjet 950c series\hpfiui.exe -c -vdivid=HPF -vpnum=95 -vinstport=USB001 -vproduct=950c -huninstall
ieSpell-->"C:\Program Files\ieSpell\uninst.exe"
iolo technologies' System Mechanic-->"C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic\unins000.exe"
IrfanView (remove only)-->C:\Program Files\IrfanView\iv_uninstall.exe
Java(TM) 6 Update 2-->MsiExec.exe /I{3248F0A8-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0160020}
Java(TM) 6 Update 3-->MsiExec.exe /I{3248F0A8-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0160030}
Macromedia Extension Manager-->MsiExec.exe /I{5546CDB5-2CE2-498B-B059-5B3BF81FC41F}
Macromedia Flash 8 Video Encoder-->MsiExec.exe /X{8BF2C401-02CE-424D-BC26-6C4F9FB446B6}
Macromedia Flash 8-->MsiExec.exe /I{2BD5C305-1B27-4D41-B690-7A61172D2FEB}
Macromedia Flash Player 8 Plugin-->MsiExec.exe /X{91057632-CA70-413C-B628-2D3CDBBB906B}
Magnifixer 1.6-->"C:\Program Files\Magnifixer\unins000.exe"
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware-->"C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\unins000.exe"
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 1-->MsiExec.exe /I{B508B3F1-A24A-32C0-B310-85786919EF28}
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallMSCompPackV1$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstallIDNMitigationAPIs$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft Kernel-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.5-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWdf01005$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft LifeCam-->MsiExec.exe /X{63AFACBC-4795-4A1B-8037-5085DC03FC54}
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstallNLSDownlevelMapping$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003-->MsiExec.exe /I{90110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWudf01000$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable-->MsiExec.exe /X{7299052b-02a4-4627-81f2-1818da5d550d}
Motorola Driver Installation-->MsiExec.exe /I{3324A5DC-C7F6-430A-ACC8-F251CD8F4FC7}
Motorola Phone Tools-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\10\50\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{BAD8CA9C-77C0-4663-B00B-A8D3B13C341B}\setup.exe" -l0x9 -removeonly
Mozilla Firefox (3.0.5)-->C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\uninstall\helper.exe
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)-->MsiExec.exe /I{86493ADD-824D-4B8E-BD72-8C5DCDC52A71}
NETGEAR WG111v2 wireless USB 2.0 adapter-->C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\Driver\10\INTEL3~1\IDriver.exe /M{E0F252A6-DE85-4E93-A93B-DFC3537B3965} 
NVIDIA Display Driver-->C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvudisp.exe Uninstall C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdisp.nvu,NVIDIA Display Driver
NVIDIA Drivers-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvuninst.exe UninstallGUI
Project64 1.6-->MsiExec.exe /X{9559F7CA-5E34-4237-A2D9-D856464AD727}
Real Alternative 1.60-->"C:\Program Files\Real Alternative\unins000.exe"
Recover My Files-->"C:\Program Files\GetData\Recover My Files\unins000.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB938127-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB938127-v2-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB953838-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB956390-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB958215-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB960714-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB911564$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB952069_WM9$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB936782_WMP11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954154_WM11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB925398_WMP64$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB936782)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB936782_WMP9$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB890046$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB893756$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB896358$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB896423$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB896428$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB899587$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB899591$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB900725$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB901017$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB901214$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB902400$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB904706$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB905414$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB905749$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB908519$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB911562$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB911927$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB913580$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB914388$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB914389$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB917344$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB917953$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB918118$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB918439$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB919007$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB920213$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB920670$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB920683$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB920685$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921503)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB921503$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB922819$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB923191$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB923414$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB923689$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB923980$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB924270$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB924496$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB924667$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB925902$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB926255$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB926436$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB927779$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB927802$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB928255$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB928843$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929123)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB929123$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB930178$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB931261$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB931784$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB932168$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933729)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB933729$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935839)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB935839$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935840)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB935840$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB936021)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB936021$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB937894)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB937894$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938127)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB938127$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB938464$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938829)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB938829$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB939653)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB939653$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941202)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB941202$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941568)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB941568$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB941569$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941644)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB941644$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941693)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB941693$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB942615)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB942615$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943055)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB943055$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943460)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB943460$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943485)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB943485$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944338)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB944338$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944533)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB944533$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944653)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB944653$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB945553)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB945553$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946026)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB946026$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB946648$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB947864)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB947864$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948590)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB948590$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948881)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB948881$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950749)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB950749$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950759)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB950759$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB950760$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB950762$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB950974$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951066$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951376$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951376-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951698$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951748$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB952954$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953838)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB953838$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB953839$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954211$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954600$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB955069$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956390)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956390$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956391$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956802$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956803$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956841$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB957095$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB957097$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB958644$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB958687$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter Driver-->C:\WINDOWS\SiS\900\Uninst.exe
SiS Audio Driver-->C:\Program Files\SiS7012\Uninst\uninst2k.exe PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012
Spybot - Search & Destroy-->"C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\unins000.exe"
System Requirements Lab-->C:\Program Files\SystemRequirementsLab\Uninstall.exe
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB894391$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB898461$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB900485$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB904942$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB908531)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB908531$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB910437$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB911280$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB916595$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB920872$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB922582$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB927891$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB930916$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB932823-v3)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB932823-v3$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB933360)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB933360$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB936357)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB936357$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB938828)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB938828$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB942763)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB942763$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB942840)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB942840$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB946627)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB946627$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951072-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB955839$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
USB PC Camera-->C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{75438C0E-9925-412E-AD85-D0E71C6CE2ED}\setup.exe -runfromtemp -l0x0009 -removeonly -u
USB Storage Adapter FX (SM1)-->SM1UN.EXE SM1FX_AT
Vallen JPegger-->"c:\vallen\jpegger\jpegger.exe" -ui -q
VeohTV BETA-->C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{0405E51E-9582-4207-8F38-AC44201D3808}\setup.exe -runfromtemp -l0x0409
VLC media player 0.9.4-->C:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLC\uninstall.exe
Windows Imaging Component-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWIC$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$MSI31Uninstall_KB893803v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows Installer Clean Up-->MsiExec.exe /X{121634B0-2F4B-11D3-ADA3-00C04F52DD52}
Windows Internet Explorer 7-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows Live Messenger-->MsiExec.exe /I{571700F0-DB9D-4B3A-B03D-35A14BB5939F}


----------



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

Windows Live Sign-in Assistant-->MsiExec.exe /I{49672EC2-171B-47B4-8CE7-50D7806360D7}
Windows Media Format 11 runtime-->"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmsetsdk.exe" /UninstallAll
Windows Media Format 11 runtime-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWMFDist11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows Media Player 11-->"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Setup_wm.exe" /Uninstall
Windows Media Player 11-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallwmp11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339-->C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB873339$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835-->C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB885835$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836-->C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB885836$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185-->C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB886185$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472-->C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB887472$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302-->C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB888302$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB890859$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781-->C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB891781$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
Windows XP Service Pack 2-->C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spuninst\spuninst.exe
WinRAR archiver-->C:\Program Files\WinRAR\uninstall.exe
Xvid 1.1.3 final uninstall-->"C:\Program Files\Xvid\unins000.exe"
Yahoo! ¤u¨ã¦C-->C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\UNYT_W~1.EXE
Yahoo! Browser Services-->C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\UNIN_Y~1.EXE /S

======Hosts File======

127.0.0.1 208.67.70.3
127.0.0.1 38.99.150.167
127.0.0.1 38.99.150.205
127.0.0.1 88.255.90.60
127.0.0.1 opal.spod.org
127.0.0.1 sendspace.com
127.0.0.1 ad1.ny.yieldmanager.com
127.0.0.1 ad2.ny.yieldmanager.com
127.0.0.1 ny.yieldmanager.com
127.0.0.1 yieldmanager.com

======Security center information======

AV: AVG Anti-Virus

System event log

Computer Name: KAREN-2ZY5FPS2K
Event Code: 7036
Message: The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service entered the running state.

Record Number: 1288
Source Name: Service Control Manager
Time Written: 20081221001052.000000+000
Event Type: information
User: 

Computer Name: KAREN-2ZY5FPS2K
Event Code: 7035
Message: The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service was successfully sent a start control.

Record Number: 1287
Source Name: Service Control Manager
Time Written: 20081221001052.000000+000
Event Type: information
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM

Computer Name: KAREN-2ZY5FPS2K
Event Code: 7036
Message: The Fast User Switching Compatibility service entered the running state.

Record Number: 1286
Source Name: Service Control Manager
Time Written: 20081221001052.000000+000
Event Type: information
User: 

Computer Name: KAREN-2ZY5FPS2K
Event Code: 7035
Message: The Fast User Switching Compatibility service was successfully sent a start control.

Record Number: 1285
Source Name: Service Control Manager
Time Written: 20081221001052.000000+000
Event Type: information
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM

Computer Name: KAREN-2ZY5FPS2K
Event Code: 7036
Message: The Terminal Services service entered the running state.

Record Number: 1284
Source Name: Service Control Manager
Time Written: 20081221001052.000000+000
Event Type: information
User: 

Application event log

Computer Name: KAREN-2ZY5FPS2K
Event Code: 100
Message: MsnMsgr (2008) The database engine 5.01.2600.2780 started.

Record Number: 7909
Source Name: ESENT
Time Written: 20090125014840.000000+000
Event Type: information
User: 

Computer Name: KAREN-2ZY5FPS2K
Event Code: 12001
Message: The Messenger Sharing USN Journal Reader service started successfully.

Record Number: 7908
Source Name: usnjsvc
Time Written: 20090125014828.000000+000
Event Type: 
User: 

Computer Name: KAREN-2ZY5FPS2K
Event Code: 1800
Message: The Windows Security Center Service has started.

Record Number: 7907
Source Name: SecurityCenter
Time Written: 20090125014240.000000+000
Event Type: information
User: 

Computer Name: KAREN-2ZY5FPS2K
Event Code: 101
Message: MsnMsgr (2176) The database engine stopped.

Record Number: 7906
Source Name: ESENT
Time Written: 20090123013758.000000+000
Event Type: information
User: 

Computer Name: KAREN-2ZY5FPS2K
Event Code: 103
Message: MsnMsgr (2176) \\.\C:\Documents and Settings\karen\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Messenger\[email protected]\SharingMetadata\Working\database_76C8_5490_C854_510B\dfsr.db: The database engine stopped the instance (0).

Record Number: 7905
Source Name: ESENT
Time Written: 20090123013758.000000+000
Event Type: information
User: 

======Environment variables======

"ComSpec"=%SystemRoot%\system32\cmd.exe
"Path"=%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared
"windir"=%SystemRoot%
"OS"=Windows_NT
"PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE"=x86
"PROCESSOR_LEVEL"=15
"PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER"=x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9, GenuineIntel
"PROCESSOR_REVISION"=0209
"NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS"=1
"PATHEXT"=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH
"TEMP"=%SystemRoot%\TEMP
"TMP"=%SystemRoot%\TEMP
"FP_NO_HOST_CHECK"=NO

-----------------EOF-----------------


----------



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

thats all of them!


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello kiba166,

Your Java is out of date, older versions are vunerable to attack.

Please download *JavaRa* to your desktop and unzip it to its own folder

Run JavaRa.exe, pick the language of your choice and click Select. Then click Remove Older Versions.
Accept any prompts.
Open JavaRa.exe again and select *Search For Updates*.
Select *Update Using Sun Java's Website* then click Search and click on the *Open Webpage* button. Download and install the latest Java Runtime Environment (JRE) version for your computer.
*After that*

We need to disable TeaTimer so it does not interfere with the changes we are going to make.


Start Spybot-S&D
Go to the *Mode* menu and make sure *Advanced Mode* is selected
On the left hand side choose *Tools* and then click on *Resident*
Uncheck *Resident Tea Timer* and choose *OK* for any other prompts
Restart your computer

*Step 2*

Please disable your other AntiVirus and AntiSpyware applications, usually via a right click on the System Tray icon. They may otherwise interfere with our tools.

*Now*

Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = tspace.nl:3128

*Close all windows other than HiJackThis, then click Fix Checked.

Close HiJackThis.

*Next*

Download GMER from here:

http://www.gmer.net/files.php

Unzip it to the desktop.

***Caution**
These types of scans can produce false positives. Do NOT take any action on any "<--- ROOKIT" entries unless advised by a trained Security Analyst.*

Open the program and click on the *Rootkit* tab.
Make sure all the boxes on the right of the screen are checked, *EXCEPT* for Show All.
Click on *Scan*.
When the scan has run click *Copy* and paste the results (if any) into this thread.


----------



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

GMER 1.0.14.14536 - http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2009-02-01 16:06:47
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2

---- Devices - GMER 1.0.14 ----

AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Ip avgtdix.sys (AVG Network connection watcher/AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Ip ntoskrnl.exe (NT Kernel & System/Microsoft Corporation)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Tcp avgtdix.sys (AVG Network connection watcher/AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Tcp ntoskrnl.exe (NT Kernel & System/Microsoft Corporation)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Udp avgtdix.sys (AVG Network connection watcher/AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Udp ntoskrnl.exe (NT Kernel & System/Microsoft Corporation)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\RawIp avgtdix.sys (AVG Network connection watcher/AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\RawIp ntoskrnl.exe (NT Kernel & System/Microsoft Corporation)

---- EOF - GMER 1.0.14 ----
these are the results i got? it didnt have a show all bow, and i couldnt click scan. is this right?


----------



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

i just got another 
http://serw.clicksor.com/serving/cp...file=popdirect&siteid=clickbanner&subid=24598


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

> these are the results i got? it didnt have a show all bow, and i couldnt click scan. is this right?


Hmm... I am not sure what happened there.

Lets do this instead.

Please download ComboFix from one of these locations:

NOTE: If you are guest watching this topic. ComboFix is a very powerful tool. The disclaimer clearly states that you should not use it without supervision. There is good reason for this as ComboFix can, and sometimes does, run into conflict on a computer and render it unusable.

*Link 1*
*Link 2*
*Link 3*

** IMPORTANT !!! Save ComboFix.exe to your Desktop*
Disable your AntiVirus and AntiSpyware applications, usually via a right click on the System Tray icon. They may otherwise interfere with our tools

Double click on ComboFix.exe & follow the prompts.

As part of it's process, ComboFix will check to see if the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is installed. With malware infections being as they are today, it's strongly recommended to have this pre-installed on your machine before doing any malware removal. It will allow you to boot up into a special recovery/repair mode that will allow us to more easily help you should your computer have a problem after an attempted removal of malware.

Follow the prompts to allow ComboFix to download and install the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console, and when prompted, agree to the End-User License Agreement to install the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console.

**Please note: If the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is already installed, ComboFix will continue it's malware removal procedures.








Once the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is installed using ComboFix, you should see the following message:










Click on Yes, to continue scanning for malware.

When finished, it will produce a log for you. Please include the *C:\ComboFix.txt* in your next reply along with a new *HijackThis log*.


----------



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

i downloaded to desktop, double clicked it, it began to load, then suddenly an error report.


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi kiba166,

Are you taking course with prep.com and if so do you have software of theirs on your machine?

If you have you may need to turn it off along with your security progams before you attempt to run ComboFix.


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Further to my last post.

I have since discovered that this is a new problem that has developed with ComboFix. It seems that a number of anti-virus programs are now identifying this prep.com when ComboFix is trying to load.

With others that I have helped the problem has been solved when they disable their anti-virus programs.

I see you have AVG8. Try the following:

How to disable *AVG's Resident Shield*.

Right click the *AVG* icon and click *Open*.

In the *Overview* panel click on *Resident Sheild > Uncheck the Resident Sheild Active box > Save Changes*.

See if doing that solves the problem.


----------



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

mine appears to be in german. bt ill see how far i can get


----------



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

well i went through it, it downloaded that microsoft thing and then it closed down, i got as far as i could as it was in german, then it froze and ouldnt go any further, i have tried many other times with no luck.. heres a hijack log anyway


----------



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 16:08, on 2009-02-02
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16762)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\CDBurnerXP\NMSAccessU.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgam.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\tsnp2std.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\karen\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111v2\WG111v2.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\aAvgApi.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\karen\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! ¤u¨ã¦C - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.1.807.1746\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Veoh Browser Plug-in - {D0943516-5076-4020-A3B5-AEFAF26AB263} - C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\Veoh\Plugins\reg\VeohToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SM1BG] C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tsnp2std] C:\WINDOWS\tsnp2std.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snp2std] C:\WINDOWS\vsnp2std.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VX1000] C:\WINDOWS\vVX1000.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\karen\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WG111v2 Smart Wizard.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111v2\WG111v2.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &ieSpell Options - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLOPTION.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Check &Spelling - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLCHECK.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Merriam Webster - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\Merriam Webster.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Wikipedia - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\wikipedia.HTM
O9 - Extra button: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell Options - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab3.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-GB/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {67A5F8DC-1A4B-4D66-9F24-A704AD929EEE} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/2.0.0.1/sysreqlab2.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0) - http://dl8-cdn-01.sun.com/s/ESD5/JS...f/&filename=jinstall-6u11-windows-i586-jc.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9A953D89-B0EE-4E7E-933D-3B1D8CAFFA9B}: NameServer = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe" -service -config "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\jqs.conf (file missing)
O23 - Service: NMSAccessU - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CDBurnerXP\NMSAccessU.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

> well i went through it, it downloaded that microsoft thing and then it closed down, i got as far as i could as it was in german, then it froze and ouldnt go any further, i have tried many other times with no luck.. heres a hijack log anyway


I take it you mean you downloaded ComboFix and for some reason you got a german version. Also it froze somewhere along the way.

Just a question: Did you have all your security programs disabled including Teatimer and AVG8?

It would be good to run ComboFix if we can. I think it might be helpful in your case.

Lets try again.

Please delete your version of ComboFix, including the folders *C:\Qoobox* and *C:\Combofix*, and download a new version of Combofix.

Now download ComboFix from one of these locations:

NOTE: If you are guest watching this topic. ComboFix is a very powerful tool. The disclaimer clearly states that you should not use it without supervision. There is good reason for this as ComboFix can, and sometimes does, run into conflict on a computer and render it unusable. 

*Link 1*
*Link 2*
*Link 3*

** IMPORTANT !!! Save ComboFix.exe to your Desktop*

Remember to disable Teatimer and AVG8 Resident Shield. Here again are the instructions for doing that:

First we need to disable TeaTimer so it does not interfere with the changes we are going to make.


Start Spybot-S&D
Go to the *Mode* menu and make sure *Advanced Mode* is selected
On the left hand side choose *Tools* and then click on *Resident*
Uncheck *Resident Tea Timer* and choose *OK* for any other prompts
Restart your computer
*Step 2*

How to disable *AVG's Resident Shield*.

Right click the *AVG* icon and click *Open*.

In the *Overview* panel click on *Resident Sheild > Uncheck the Resident Sheild Active box > Save Changes*.


Disable any other AntiVirus and AntiSpyware applications, usually via a right click on the System Tray icon. They may otherwise interfere with our tools.

Double click on ComboFix.exe & follow the prompts.

As part of it's process, ComboFix will check to see if the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is installed. With malware infections being as they are today, it's strongly recommended to have this pre-installed on your machine before doing any malware removal. It will allow you to boot up into a special recovery/repair mode that will allow us to more easily help you should your computer have a problem after an attempted removal of malware.

Follow the prompts to allow ComboFix to download and install the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console, and when prompted, agree to the End-User License Agreement to install the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console.

**Please note: If the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is already installed, ComboFix will continue it's malware removal procedures.








Once the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is installed using ComboFix, you should see the following message:










Click on Yes, to continue scanning for malware.

When finished, it will produce a log for you. Please include the *C:\ComboFix.txt* in your next reply.


----------

